# "Overcoming Depersonalization" book available in US



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

There is a CBT, Self Help book, published by a super psychiatrist in England that is now available on amazon.com in the US. I just ordered it, but the estimated ship date is April. Better than a year when I first tried to order it from the UK amazon.

This JUST became available on US amazon TODAY. Pure fate as I was ordering another book for my NINETY year old mother in law. The most impossible thing to shop for. I DID find a Happy 90th Birthday card though!

I'll also put this under Self-Help books

*Overcoming Depersonalization and Feelings of Unreality (Overcoming)* - Anthony S. David; Paperback
Usually ships in 4 to 7 weeks

Anthony David's website	
http://www.iop.kcl.ac.uk/staff/profile/?go=10055

Professor Anthony S David FRCP, FRCPsych, MD, MSc
Professor of Cognitive Neuropsychiatry
Head of Section
Consultant Psychiatrist

He is with the King's College IoP. The link is in the links section. They are probably the top research institution into DP.

The CBT here is probably best for those with panic and anxiety onset THAT IS TREATED EARLY.

I am chronic. This probably would have helped me when I was 5. Ah well a tad late. But I believe this could be VERY helpful for some people here.

For those in the UK and Europe the book is already available ... at least the UK amazon.

It's 256 pages, so I'm sure it's loaded with good info.

So good to have these things coming out and knowing that excellent research continues at the DP Unit in London.

Cheers,
D :mrgreen:


----------



## medo (Dec 19, 2006)

The problem is, newbies have no idea what dp is


----------



## jft (Jan 10, 2005)

Dreamer, i am about 3/4th the way through it and I was surprized at how little help it is (for me anyway) considering the source of the book. I ordered it from the UK last summer spending 40 bucks on it and I am yet to underline one sentence in it. You are right I think in that it seems written for those who read it right after onset, I can see then where it could be helpful, but really all in all I am quite dissapointed so far, and as I paged through to the end I see nothing there with any meat. I think I got more out of Claire Weeks or Janines book than this. But you are also right in that anything at this early stage of public awareness is good, any literature addressing this is great. I jsut was expecting alot more from those folks. Thanks for the heads up.
Jft


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

jft said:


> Dreamer, i am about 3/4th the way through it and I was surprized at how little help it is (for me anyway) considering the source of the book. I ordered it from the UK last summer spending 40 bucks on it and I am yet to underline one sentence in it. You are right I think in that it seems written for those who read it right after onset, I can see then where it could be helpful, but really all in all I am quite dissapointed so far, and as I paged through to the end I see nothing there with any meat. I think I got more out of Claire Weeks or Janines book than this. But you are also right in that anything at this early stage of public awareness is good, any literature addressing this is great. I jsut was expecting alot more from those folks. Thanks for the heads up.
> Jft


 :shock:

Thanks jft ...

Very disappointing. I just received 2 emails re: that this book isn't so good, and your post! I had a feeling. Fortunately I can cancel this order as it won't get to me for forever anyway.

I agree that the CBT approach would have to be used very early in the game as (I know with myself) this was a conditioned response from when I was VERY little.

Thank you for your reply and for those who have emailed me. I'll save a buck. I thought I should read it if I were to review it or link it from my site... ah, Hell, lol.

My only hope is that continued research into all "altered states of consciousness" -- and that goes back to neurology -- will yield answers. Whateva'. One day at a time.

Thanks y'all. Curious re: others who have read this. I believe revdoc did and came to the same consclusion. For us VERY old timers or just one type of DP person some things help, others don't. SIGH.

Take Care,
D 8)


----------

